# Free Tivo anymore?



## weatherjack (Feb 23, 2006)

Awhile back Dtv was offering the free tivo and all you had to do was pay the shipping! I ordered one and love it. Does anyone know if this still exsist and what the code is? Also does anyone know of any new threads for some cool things to do with the R15's?? I am trying to figure out how to get my wireless connection to my R15 or at least to my television so I can access my nero media home (having no luck). Thanks in advance;-}


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

The R15 is NOT a Tivo - so it's not discussed in this forum. You should go http://www.dbstalk.com/


----------



## weatherjack (Feb 23, 2006)

Ok i'll check there thanks. But still how about the free Tivo promotion? Is it still active and does anyone have the order code for it?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

DirecTV is not offering Tivos anymore.


----------

